# Hand raising kittens ??



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 12, 2012)

I have two kittens, maybe 4-5 weeks old. Both have infected eyes, one worse than the other. I'm cleaning the eyes several times a day to keep the infection out.

How much should they be eating and how often?

These were rescues, and I'd like to get them healthy so I can find them homes.


----------



## Goatherd (May 13, 2012)

Kudos to you for helping these kitties.  Cleaning the eye is a good start but they will need an ophthalmic medicated ointment such as Terramycin to heal the infection.  You can buy this over the counter at stores such as Tractor Supply or other animal supply stores.  Without it, the eyes will not heal and will possibly become worse or lead into a respiratory infection.  You would need to apply a small amount in each eye, twice daily, for at least five days or until they appear healed.  

As far as feeding them, you don't say if you're bottle feeding them?  At 4 weeks of age they would still be on kitten milk replacer.  If they are eating on their own, they probably are older than you think.  If on the bottle, 3 times a day would work well for them until you start to wean them and introduce solid foods.

Good luck with your kittens.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Kudos to you for helping these kitties.  Cleaning the eye is a good start but they will need an ophthalmic medicated ointment such as Terramycin to heal the infection.  You can buy this over the counter at stores such as Tractor Supply or other animal supply stores.  Without it, the eyes will not heal and will possibly become worse or lead into a respiratory infection.  You would need to apply a small amount in each eye, twice daily, for at least five days or until they appear healed.
> 
> As far as feeding them, you don't say if you're bottle feeding them?  At 4 weeks of age they would still be on kitten milk replacer.  If they are eating on their own, they probably are older than you think.  If on the bottle, 3 times a day would work well for them until you start to wean them and introduce solid foods.
> 
> Good luck with your kittens.


X2 
you can make a slurry (soup) for them with replacer and ground cat food a replacer substitute is 
1 can evaporated milk
1 can water
1 egg yolk 
1TBS kayro syrup
this is comparable to there milk nutrition wise and a lot cheaper than milk replacer


----------



## BrownSheep (May 13, 2012)

Boric acid works really well for eye infections. Mix with water and apply on eye. It cleans and disinfects.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*I agree at 4 weeks they should still be on the bottle 3x a day and at this age unless severely undernourished they should be able to sleep through the night. And Terramycin works great for the eyes.*


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 13, 2012)

They are refusing to take a bottle, and not trying solids. The have teeth, but barely. 

I'm taking a dropper and dropping milk on their little tongues. All they do is sleep. 

Taking them to the vet on Monday. 

Thanks all - his little eye looks much better today. no more pus.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Try canned food mixed with kitten milk replacer to make a thick gruel.*


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 13, 2012)

Canned food was a hit. The little girl was actually biting the edge of the bowl!

They are peeing - with stimulation - but not pooping. 

hopefully getting some food through them wil correct that little problem


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Great! Good news is that if they are eating canned you won't have to bottle feed them. They should still be eating about 4 times a day though. They may not be pooping yet if they have had empty stomachs for a while it will take a while of eating the new food to make poop (hope that made sense). Make sure they have enough water to drink and don't change "flavors" of canned food, just stick with one type for now until they are older, it will help keep them from getting diarrhea. I use Wellness Kitten Food: http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=cat&pid=1 

Also make sure they don't have fleas, you can wash them gently with warm water and Dawn if they do. Then dry well with a blow dryer on low setting.

Hope this helps and hope they are healthy for you, thank you for rescuing them! *


----------



## RenateH (May 13, 2012)

Runny eyes can be a sign of respiratory infection so be sure you *do* take them to the vet.  I raised a kitten from very small and he turned out to be the best cat ever, like a dog he greeted me when I came home every day and was my best friend.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (May 13, 2012)

These little guys can't stay. DH and I are both severly allergic. Plus, one of my dogs has already tried to eat them. :/

They are Fosters only


----------



## southernstardowns (May 28, 2012)

Glad you found a can food they liked.  Someone dropped off a baby kitten at our barn last year.  He was only about 4 weeks old also.  He took to the can food but wasn't pooping either.  If your kittens still have not pooped after eating you may have to give them some stimulation.  I wiped this kitten with a baby wipe a few times and he finally ran over to my plant afterword and pooped in it.  Not an ideal place but I was glad he went.  Sweet of you to take care of them!  My kitten also had severely dirty ears so I bought some ear mite medicine and put a few drops of olive oil in his ears, rubbed it around, and wiped them out.  Just a suggestion if you or anyone else is also experiencing that problem.  Good luck and I hope you find them good homes.


----------

